# Thelyn Ennor - Multigaming since 2005 [Competitive]



## ThelynEnnor (4. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

 
 
Ziehe mit den Kameraden aus unseren Reihen durch die Overwatch Matches und erlebe den Unterschied, den ein erfolgsorientiertes Team ausmacht. Gemeinsam werden wir Thelyn Ennor zum Sieg führen!
 
 
Name: *Thelyn Ennor*
Motto: " *it's the way we play* "
Server: *EU*
Memberanzahl: *30 [TE Community: 500]*
Homepage: *www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu*
 
 
Wir sind eine Multigaming-Gilde, die erstmals in Lord of the Rings Online aktiv war. Mit Overwatch nehmen wir nun unser 22. Spiel in Angriff, um möglichst viele Erfolge feiern zu können. 
 
 
*Was bisher war...*
Zu unseren bisherigen Erfolgen in MMO's zählen mehrere World-, European- und German-Firstkills sowie zahlreiche Server-Firstkills. So waren wir die erste Gilde Europas, welche in Lord of the Rings Online die 24er Raid Instanz "Helegrod" clear'n konnte und den World-Firstkill in der Raid Instanz "Feste Dunoth" im Hardmode erreichte. Unser Warhammer Team zwang europaweit als erstes "Hand von Ualatp & Usirians Wächter" in die Knie und war stets unter den besten RvR Gilden. Außerdem feierte unser Star Trek Team mehrere World-Firstkills und konnte die erste Zusammenarbeit mit GameStar etablieren. Unser Rift-Team konnte bereits direkt nach dem Head-Start des Spiels große Erfolge in Form von mehreren Server-Firstkills feiern.  Auch mit unserem Star Wars The Old Republic Team waren wir sehr erfolgreich, denn dort haben wir zahlreiche German-Firstkills sowie Server-Firstkills erreicht. Des Weiteren hatten wir schon TV-Auftritte bei Gaming-Shows - wie z.B. NBC GIGA, Buffed Show bzw. Allvatar TV und veröffentlichten auf Buffed.de, GameStar, Onlinewelten und Allvatar.com zahlreiche Guides sowie Artikel. Bekannt sind wir auch für unsere Live-Raids auf verschiedenen Messebühnen, welche immer sehr viele Zuschauer anlocken. Mehr Infos über unsere Erfolge, Projekte und bisherige Geschichte findet ihr auf *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*
 
*Gildenziele*
Getreu unserem Motto "It's the way we play" haben wir uns in allen MMO's, in denen Thelyn Ennor vertreten ist, das Hauptziel gesteckt, all das zu erreichen, was im High End-Content (sei es PvE oder PvP) eines MMO's als Erfolg zu betiteln ist. Das gelingt nur durch viel Disziplin, Engagement und eine hohe Aktivität der Member. Unsere Gilde wird im Hintergrund durch einen sehr erfahrenen Organisationsapparat geleitet, welcher dafür sorgt, dass den Membern höchste Qualität und Effizienz in den MMO-Teams zur Verfügung stehen. Wir sind ständig dabei uns in allen Bereichen weiterzuentwickeln, um einen gewissen Grad an Perfektion zu erlangen.
 
*Overwatch Team*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine stark erfolgsorientierte Gilde und darauf werden wir unsere gesamte Struktur wie auch Training & Event Organisation auslegen. Wir wollen, in allen Bereichen vorne mitmischen, so ist es unser Ziel den gesamten High-End Content zu bewältigen, dazu gehört vor allem Competitive Gaming. Wir sind schon seit einiger Zeit in Overwatch unterwegs und haben somit schon reichlich Erfahrung im Spiel sammeln können. Overwatch, als Team E-Sports Shooter, setzt auf genau die Eigenschaften, die Thelyn Ennor groß gemacht haben &#8211; Effektivität, Teamplay und Leistung. Deshalb ist es unser Ziel aktiv an der E-Sports Turnieren und der ESL teilzunehmen. Um das zu erreichen bieten wir regelmäßige Spielzeiten und dedizierte Trainings mit nachfolgenden Spieleranalysen. Für diese Herausforderungen suchen wir loyale & erfahrene Gamer die Spaß am erfolgreichen Teamplay haben, sowie sich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligen wollen! Das Wichtigste hierbei ist, dass man zusammen als starke und feste Gemeinschaft heranwächst. 
 
*Unsere Member*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine zielstrebige und vor allem erfolgsorientierte Gemeinschaft. Daher legen wir viel Wert auf eine perfekte Charakter-Beherrschung, Aktivität, Hingabe, Teamplay und Spaß am Spiel. Wir erwarten von unseren Membern in jeder Hinsicht hohen Einsatz für die Gilde und eine 100%ige Loyalität. Als selbstverständlich erachten wir, dass unsere Mitglieder während der Progress-Phasen absolute Priorität auf ihre Raid-Aktivität setzen und sich immer in allen dafür notwendigen Bereichen auf aktuellem Stand befinden. Unsere stets hoch gesteckten Ziele erreichen wir nur, wenn jeder mit Leidenschaft anpackt und sein Bestes gibt. Im Gegenzug können neue Member von uns eine professionelle Führung und erfahrene Beratung sowie eine hohe Aktivität erwarten. Wenn Ihr ein Member von Thelyn Ennor werdet, seid ihr Teil einer großen Community, welche schon mehrere MMO's erfolgreich spielt und sich auch in zukünftigen MMO's niederlassen wird. Um einen noch stärkeren Bund zu schaffen, veranstaltet Thelyn Ennor mindestens einmal jährlich ein Real-Life Treffen, zu dem alle Mitglieder eingeladen werden. 
Es gilt zu beachten, dass bei uns *ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren* herrscht.
 
*Kommunikation*
Wir nutzen *Teamspeak* als VoiceTool, welches für alle Member Pflicht ist.
Unser Forum ist die Hauptkommunikations-Plattform, hier werden Raids geplant und organisatorische Dinge besprochen. 
Weitere Informationen findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage: *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*
Wenn Ihr Fragen zur Gilde habt, könnt Ihr uns natürlich jederzeit im Forum oder im *Teamspeak* kontaktieren.
 
 
Euer,
Thelyn Ennor Overwatch-Team


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Juli 2016)

Bist du auf der Suche nach einem festen Team und bist bereit Overwatch mehr als nur mal nebenbei zu spielen? Dann schau doch einfach mal bei uns vorbei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. September 2016)

Der Eröffnungspost wurde aktualisiert. Unsere Memberanzahl im Overwatch Team und die TE Community ist gewachsen. Seit ihr noch auf der Suche nach einem Team dann schaut doch einfach mal unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.de vorbei.


----------

